# Netzwerk > Anbindung an die Aussenwelt >  SMS Client für DSL

## Harry Belafonte

Hallo !

Ich suche für eine Sicherheitssoftware einen SMS client für Linux, der mit DSL funktioniert.

Kennt einer sowas ? Hat einer sowas ?


Beste Grüße, Rob

----------


## Tocotac

ich glaube diese sms-teile funktionieren nur mit wahlleitungen gemauso wie bei fax.
denn bei einer wahleitung wird eine tel-nummer angewählt und die abrechnung läuft über die telekomrechnung. es gibt aber sms-gateways, wie die funktionieren weiss ich nicht.

so falls ich *******e geschreiben hab, bitte klärt mich auf... :Wink:

----------

